# Secret Santa Wish-List (2013)



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Please post your wish list here for each chi you have signed up for SS. You can find the information to sign up here. Once you've pm-ed me, copy and paste this form into a new post and fill it out.

*Please remember the things you post are just suggestions! You may not receive items you have listed here. *

Chihuahua Name:

Boy or Girl:
Age:

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):

Usual clothing size:

Favorite toys:

Favorite treats:

Favorite colors:

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lola/girl
Neck 9" girth 13-14" length 11" 
Size xs
I don't play with toys.
Treats anything grain free
I absolutely love anything pink


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is my name, 6 years old 

Measurements: I'll write in that tomorrow...he is sleeping now 

Usual clothing size: S

Favorite toys: I don't play that much, just hump haha  or iq toys 

Favorite treats: soft, natural, meaty! Nothing hard 

Favorite colors: pink, blue, black...anything but white and limegreen haha 

Note: Baby dosen't wear collars..only harnesses..and he only chews on very thin rawhide sticks..nothing else, because his teeth has gotten weaker with age..

I love you Santa
xoxo Baby


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Chihuahua Name: ninja 

Boy or Girl: girly
Age: 2 years

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): small fitting fits her perfect !!

Usual clothing size: S

Favorite toys: squeaky, noisy teddy bear sort of toys, but ninja loves any!!

Favorite treats: meaty soft. Sausages are her fav 

Favorite colors: red, pink, white girly colours. 

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: food !! 0.0 lol


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got two here so I'll put them both in one post!


*Chihuahua Name: Kerrigan (Kerri)*

*Boy or Girl:* Girl
*Age:* 2 and a half

*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* 8 inch neck, 13 inch girth, 12" length (neck to base of tail). 6lbs

*Usual clothing size:* s or xs, it depends

*Favorite toys:* Loves anything pink (strange I know), and likes anything she can fetch (small balls, small plush toys, toy sticks).

*Favorite treats:* Soft treats, dehydrated treats and chew stick type stuff. Not crazy about hard biscuit stuff.

*Favorite colors:* Her favorite color of things to play with is pink, but I think she looks great in purple, red and green as far as clothes and accessories go.

*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:* She is a big fan of the new star wars collection at petco (toys, beds, clothes). We already have the Princess Lea t-shirt for her. I have been buying rebel stuff for her and empire stuff for Nova because I think its funny  She always appreciates handmade items too. And while she is walked on a harness she does often wear a collar for ID and always loves new collars!

*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* She does not have any diet restrictions or special needs!


*Chihuahua Name: Nova*

*Boy or Girl:* Girl
*Age:* Between 2 and 4 we think

*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* 8.5 inch neck, 13 inch girth, 13" length (neck to base of tail). 5 and 3/4 lbs

*Usual clothing size:* s or xs, it depends

*Favorite toys:* She loves things that make a krinkly noise, or toys she can lick food out of. Not crazy about loud squeakers.

*Favorite treats:* Anything!

*Favorite colors:* I think she looks great in green, red and earth tones, but occasionally likes more neon stuff.

*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:* Nova would love things to bling out her crate, like beds, blankets to root around in and pillows. Also she (like Kerri) likes the star wars collection at Petco (toys, clothes, beds, collars) and already has the Darth Vader T-shirt.

*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* She is still a little skiddish and does not like things that make loud noises or clothes with too many frills on them. She does like t-shirts, hoodies and even some buttons are fine, but no tutus or other things that stick out on clothes. Also she only can wear cat collars (the quick release type).


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

*Secrest Santa*

Chihuahua Name:Baby Girl

Boy or Girl:Girl
Age:20 weeks

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):3.0 chest 3.0 inch
10.0 inch back
4 inch tummy 
Usual clothing size: extra small 

Favorite toys:Kong

Favorite treatseanut Butter in her Kong and Pig Ears

Favorite colors: Pink, and Purple

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: No Idea

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Doesn't like fancy doggie treats likes more natural stuff like liver bites bought some cute designer treats she wouldn't eat them.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Chihuahua Name: Amberleah lou lou

Boy or Girl: Girl
Age: 2 years

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):

Small,Neck 6 inches, chest 12, length 11 , weight 3 3/4 


Favorite toys: small soft toys.

Favorite treats: anything grain free, beef, lamb, duck.

Favorite colors: pastels No blacks 

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: being surprised , also hand made items are great. 

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Very allergic to chicken


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Chihuahua Name:Baby Girl
> 
> Boy or Girl:Girl
> Age:20 weeks
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chihuahua Name:* Quinn
*Boy or Girl:* Boy
*Age:* 2 and a half
*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* Will be back
*Usual clothing size:* Small or Medium
*Favorite toys:* 
*Favorite treats:* Pigs Ears
*Favorite colors:* I like him in red, black or blue
*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:*
*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* Nothing special, he likes simply treats. He enjoys chewy treats.

*Chihuahua Name:* Leah
*Boy or Girl:* Girl
*Age:* 2
*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):*
*Usual clothing size:* Medium
*Favorite toys:* Squeeky and balls
*Favorite treats:* Anything 
*Favorite colors:* Pink, purple and girly colors
*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:*
*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): *Nothing special


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Not positive that Venus and Ocean will really be part of the exchange, but I'm adding their info just in case I need them to be to fill in shipping locations or price groups.

*Chihuahua Name:* Venus

*Boy or Girl:* girl
*Age:* 5 years

*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* neck: 11.5", girth: 21.5", length of back: 16"

*Usual clothing size:* medium

*Favorite toys:* Anything small and containing a squeaker. Also enjoys Kongs or any treats that will fit in a Kong.

*Favorite treats:* Any Zukes treats, and any "training" size soft treats, nothing crunchy or hard! (she's picky lol) Also nothing with grains.

*Favorite colors:* purple

*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:* Anything Nightmare Before Christmas related. Wouldn't be disappointed with a minky bed or cuddle sack.

*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* Allergic to grains. Handmade items are fine.

~~~~~~~~~~

*Chihuahua Name:* Ocean

*Boy or Girl:* girl
*Age:* 6 years

*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* neck:m 9", girth: 13", back: 11"

*Usual clothing size:* xs

*Favorite toys:* not a big fan of toys, will clean out a kong though! 

*Favorite treats:* Tiny soft treats (like Zukes mini naturals)

*Favorite colors:* pink

*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:* Size 3 buddy belt

*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* Has had about half of her teeth pulled, so cannot chew much. She does enjoy trying to chew things like bully sticks, but will only eat tiny soft treats. Handmade items are fine


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Come on mamis  Sign up  XOXO


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Chihuahua Name: ninja

Boy or Girl: girl
Age: 2

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): ninja im sorry to say doent dress up as it stresses her out to much 

Usual clothing size: Small

Favorite toys: anything that squeaks 

Favorite treats: meaty soft treats but she is a pig and will eat most things lol

Favorite colors: pink red and purple

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: cuddly squeaky toys

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): as i said ninja doesnt dress up. I have manged a few times but she gets in such a fluster that it will only last a few minuites before she hurts herself trying to get it off. Lol


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Chihuahua Name:FAITH

Boy or Girl: GIRL
Age: 2 YEARS

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):
NECK - 9 INCHES
GIRTH - 14 INCHES
LENGTH OF BACK - 10 INCHES
Usual clothing size: SMALL and maybe a MEDIUM if it's a small medium - go with measurements to be sure

Favorite toys:LITTLE FURRY TYPE TOYS WITH NO STUFFING. SHE REALLY LOVES THE KONG LITTLE BEAVER THAT IS ONLY A FEW INCHES LONG

Favorite treats: ONLY WELLNESS BRAND SOFT TREATS

Favorite colors:ANYTHING 'GIRLY'

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: UNSTUFFED FURRY TOYS SUCH AS THE KONG BEAVER ALSO SOFT FURRY BLANKETS

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):NO PLASTIC OR RUBBER TOYS BECAUSE SHE EATS THEM!
SHE IS ON A SPECIFIC DIET SO ONLY WELLNESS TREATS


Chihuahua Name: TIMMY

Boy or Girl: BOY
Age: 2 and a half years old

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):
NECK - 10 INCHES
GIRTH - 14 and a half INCHES
LENGTH OF BACK - 13 INCHES

Usual clothing size:MEDIUM (go with measurements to be sure)

Favorite toys: FURRY TOYS WITH NO STUFFING AND ESPECIALLY THE KONG TINY BEAVER.

Favorite treats: WELLNESS BRAND OF SOFT TREATS

Favorite colors: ANYTHING FOR A BOY

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: SOFT BLANKETS AND THE KONG TINY BEAVER.

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):ON A SPECIFIC DIET SO ONLY WELLNESS TREATS AND NO RUBBER OR PLASTIC TOYS BECAUSE HE EATS THEM
__________________

Chihuahua Name: CALLEIGH

Boy or Girl:GIRL
Age: 3 YEARS OLD

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):
NECK - 9 INCHES
GIRTH - 15 INCHES
LENGTH OF BACK - 13 INCHES

Usual clothing size: MEDIUM OR SMALL. GO BY MEASUREMENTS TO BE SURE

Favorite toys: FURRY TOYS WITH NO STUFFING AND THE KONG TINY BEAVER

Favorite treats: WELLNESS SOFT TREATS

Favorite colors:ANYTHING GIRLY

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:SHE LIKES MONKEYS AND LAMBS ALSO SOFT BLANKETS ALSO THE TINY KONG BEAVER.

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):
SHE IS ON A SPECIFIC DIET SO ONLY WELLNESS SOFT TREATS. NO RUBBER OR PLASTIC TOYS BECAUSE SHE WILL EAT THEM!
____________________________________


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Chihuahua Name: Pippi

Boy or Girl: Girl

Age: About 8

Measurements - neck - 13.5 inches, girth - 19inches, length of back - 12inches (shes a chi/pug mix so larger chested) 

Usual clothing size: She wears a Pets At Home size M

Favorite toys: anything soft, preferably with a squeek. Her favorites are the long bodies loofa type toys.

Favorite treats: Anything and everything, but they must be natural - please no lamb though as she is allergic to processed lamb.

Favorite colors: Pinks, purples, blacks. 

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: Pippi loves anything warm - coats, jumpers, all-in-ones, blankets etc. 

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Pippi has a lot of allergies to processed foods and grains - if treats are all natural though they are fine, but please no lamb just incase. Chicken and Duck are her favorites.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Chihuahua Name: Maisie

Boy or Girl: Girl

Age: 3 and a half

Measurements - neck - 11 inches, girth - 15 inches, length of back - 11 inches

Usual clothing size: She wears a Pets At Home size S 

Favorite toys: anything small and soft she can carry around, or puzzle toys. 

Favorite treats: Chewy natural treats, or very small natural treats for using for training and showing.

Favorite colors: Pinks, lilacs, anything girly (except yellow!)

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: Maisie will love anything and everything she is given, but she would love another pretty lead and collar, or show lead.

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Maisie doesnt have any allergies, all I ask is that any treats are natural, and please no lamb as Pippi is allergic to processed lamb and likes to steal treats!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Chihuahua Name: Shelby

Boy or Girl: Girl

Age: 1 and a half

Measurements - neck -9 inches , girth - 13.5 inches, and length of back - 9 inches

Usual clothing size: XS, but they need to be fairly long - shes long and slim so most things she owns are a bit short! 

Favorite toys: Anything and everything! She plays constantly, and will play with anything. Her favorites are soft squeeky toys.

Favorite treats: Shelby loves to chew, chewy natural treats are her favorite.

Favorite colors: Reds, dark pinks, purples. She can wear just about anything and get away with it because of her colouring! Pinks look amazing on her though.

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: Shelby has her eye on anything not meant for her!!! She loves anything, but especially toys. 

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Shelby doesnt have any allergies but please no lamb as Pippi is allergic to processed lamb and steals treats, so we cant risk it!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Chihuahua Name: Yoda

Boy or Girl: Boy

Age: 1 and a half

Measurements - neck 9.5 inches, girth - 14.5 inches, and length of back 10 inches 

Usual clothing size: Between S and XS

Favorite toys: Any toys he can carry around, preferably soft toys.

Favorite treats: Anything natural! 

Favorite colors: Blues, greys, greens, browns. 

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: Yoda is a real happy-go-lucky boy - He'll love anything and everything he receives. He isnt a big fan of clothing.

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Yoda doesnt have any allergies, we just ask that any treats are natural, and please no processed lamb as Pippi is allergic and will try and steal treats, and we cant risk her getting them


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How was it again, can we write in the package who it*s from? Or do it HAVE to be a secret?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> How was it again, can we write in the package who it*s from? Or do it HAVE to be a secret?


I had written in the sign up thread that you should include something with your gift saying who their SS was so they know who to thank once their gift arrives 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do not participate in the Secret Santas but just wanted to add what I think would be a great gift idea for the Chihuahua enthusiast  Coupaw has them on sale right now

https://www.coupaw.com/deals/2750/Sh...hua-Wine-Glass

https://www.coupaw.com/deals/2741/Lo...hua-Wine-Glass


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I do not participate in the Secret Santas but just wanted to add what I think would be a great gift idea for the Chihuahua enthusiast  Coupaw has them on sale right now
> 
> https://www.coupaw.com/deals/2750/Sh...hua-Wine-Glass
> 
> https://www.coupaw.com/deals/2741/Lo...hua-Wine-Glass


Oh my gosh cute are those?!? Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah that*s right, hihi...think i have alzeimer


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> yeah that*s right, hihi...think i have alzeimer


No! haha I know I put it there, but it's lost in the thread somewhere, I'm glad you mentioned it here so it's in both threads now for everyone to see  So, thank you!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chihuahua Name: Lluvia

Boy or Girl:Girl

Age:5

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): neck-8.2 inches/ girth-11.25 inches/ length-8 inches

Usual clothing size: x-small

Favorite toyslushed animals

Favorite treats:She doesn't really like treats

Favorite colors:Love Pink,Purple,Baby Blue,White

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: Anything soft and cozy for the winter,Buddy Belt,collar,toys,Wooflink Tea Party Top/Dare tee,....Anything not on the Wishlist is greatly appreciated too, I'm just glad to join in on the fun!!  

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Doesn't like boots or socks


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I was just reading through everyone's wishlists and I wanted to add two things i didn't think of- 
1) Handmade items would be great
2) We love surprises, maybe even more than our suggestions- I just tried to be thorough in case my partner didn't have ideas- and cause I can be long winded sometimes


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Chihuahua Name:* Odessa (Odie)

*Boy or Girl:* Girl

*Age:* She'll be 3 on December 20th

*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* 9" neck, 12.5" girth, 10" back

*Usual clothing size:* Small or X-Small depending on brand

*Favorite toys:* She likes small fuzzy ones, especially ones with noses she can bite. Nothing bigger than her (she humps them instead of playing with them). She likes those little yellow Kong balls.

*Favorite treats:* PureBites chicken or turkey, Zukes. She likes most treats and we try to keep it grain free/natural. Make in US/Canada please and no rawhide. 

*Favorite colors:* Soft/girly colours, teal/baby blue, cream, purple, navy

*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:* Surprise us! 

*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* Doesn't like boots or socks. No harnesses that go around the neck or put pressure on the neck please. We like handmade things and used items are great too!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you SS in advance! Really we are pretty easy going and will appreciate anything!

Chihuahua Name: Bailey 

Boy or Girl: girl
Age:
Will be 9 months Dec 1st
Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):
Neck9" girth 14 1/4 length 14" 8.5 solid lbs
Usual clothing size:
S/m
Favorite toys:
Small tennis balls. Mostly No stuffing toys... She doesn't like plastic toys
Favorite treats:
Natural raw hide, natural bones...anything natural grain free
Favorite colors:
She's a girl... Girly colors! we don't have many clothes, still working on that... 
Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:
She just lovvvvves to play fetch and hides her balls and bones all over the house...it's funny!! She would be happy to receive anything new, hand me down, hand made are the best!
Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):the only thing is she doesn't like plastic toys and her diet is part raw part high grade grain free kibble... So I like to keep her treats as natural as possible thank-you!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chihuahua Name:* Pup Silver (for now, still working on a name)
*Age:*@5 weeks (she will be @8 weeks when I pick her up)
*Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):* If you need this I can see if the breeder can get them for me but she is a 5 hour drive way
*Usual clothing size:* xxs
*Favorite toys:* I've love to try a tiny kong
*Favorite treats: *I prefer natural treats: liver, antlers, pigs feet
*Favorite colors:* I'm gearing towards purples, teal, pink (princess colors)
*Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:* I've had my eye on this leash/harness set but never had a pup it would fit. A minky blanket/bed for my cold room would be sweet too.
*Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here):* No allergies that I know of.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> *Chihuahua Name:* Odessa (Odie)
> 
> *Boy or Girl:* Girl
> 
> ...


Oops, should have said excellent used condition clothing items.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Chihuahua Name: Alina

Boy or Girl: Girl
Age: 8 months old in a bit. 9 on the 20th December!

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): Neck = 8" girth = 12" length of back = 11". I have rounded up as she is JUST below on all three by a couple of milimeters

Usual clothing size: XS

Favorite toys: squeaky toys! Anything squeaky and treat dispensers. Anything chewable! Just recently got an antler so along those lines.

Favorite treats: Anything really! She's not at all fussy 

Favorite colors: anything girly. No black or blues pwease!

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: We love some of the cute harnesses we see on here that look sort of like clothes, and the plush snuggly things look so comfy! Or anything squeaky and toughish!

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Alina seems to dislike hard plastic toys (like nyabone) but anything else hard that is natural is fine (like antlers). She's not keen on the rubber kong either unless it's stuffed of course


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Bumping this for all our Santa's! Please post a wish list if you have not already, there's nothing we can do if you receive something you cannot use or don't like if you haven't posted any hints or allergies!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Bumping this for all our Santa's! Please post a wish list if you have not already, there's nothing we can do if you receive something you cannot use or don't like if you haven't posted any hints or allergies!


people still havent posted???


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Chihuahua Name: "Eden Willow"

Boy or Girl: Female

Age: 3

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): 9" Neck, 12" Girth and 12" back

Usual clothing size: Small

Favorite toys: She likes toys that have lots of textures, intricate rope toys etc.

Favorite treats: Anything and everything.. as long as it's not made in China =D

Favorite colors: Pastels are my favorite for her

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: Well, she's blind, so.. LOL.. (sorry couldn't resist.) A harness would be great since we're starting to teach her to walk guided and she's using Tequila's right now. She also loves any pillows or blankets that have a soft or unique texture.

Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): She is blind and deaf; so she can't really fetch balls or hard toys meant to be retrieved. She can smell; taste; and feel.. so anything scented, flavored or soft is great! She loves any and all treats, especially ones she can chew on for a while. She always happy to be wearing clothes- I think she just likes the feeling of security; so she almost always has something on! Sweaters and hoodies are awesome! We'll appreciate anything our SS sends. =)


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> people still havent posted???


Yes, there's a couple. I don't know how anyone could wait, I've been so excited for this! :lol: :smilebox:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Yes, there's a couple. I don't know how anyone could wait, I've been so excited for this! :lol: :smilebox:


wow i hope they get to it before its time to send things...lol!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow i hope they get to it before its time to send things...lol!


Me too! Or they're going to get some pretty neutral stuff.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

***~***~***

^•^



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh man... Im sure having fun shopping!.. Now sugar why didn't you sign up??:0/


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

It wont let me edit my post so I'll fix it this way.

*Quinn*
Boy
Age:2 and a half
Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):Neck 9 1/4 inches, Girth 14 3/4 inches, Back 14 inches
Usual clothing size:] Small or Medium
Favorite toys:He prefers bones to toys
Favorite treatsigs Ears, Anything natural or not from china
Favorite colors: I like him in red, black or blue
Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:
Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Nothing special, he likes simply treats. He enjoys chewy treats.

*Leah*
Girl
Age: 2
Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back):Neck 9 3/4 inches, Girth 14 inches, Back 12 1/2 inches
Usual clothing size: Medium
Favorite toys:Squeeky and balls
Favorite treats: Anything natural or not from china 
Favorite colors: Pink, purple and bold girly colors
Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: I'd love to try one of those water bottle crinkle toys
Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): Nothing special

*Pup Silver (for now, still working on a name)*
Girl
Age5 weeks (she will be @8 weeks when I pick her up)
Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): If you need this I can see if the breeder can get them for me but she is a 5 hour drive way
Usual clothing size: xxs or xs for her to grow into
Favorite toys: I've love to try a tiny kong 
Favorite treats: Anything natural or not from china
Favorite colors: I'm gearing towards purples, teal, pink (princess colors), bold colors
Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on:I've had my eye on this leash/harness set but never had a pup it would fit. A minky blanket/bed for my cold room would be sweet too. 
Anything specific your exchange SS should know about your chi (allergies, dislikes, etc should be mentioned here): No allergies that I know of. She is a puppy so I'm sure she'll want stuff to sleep with and chew on.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> Baby is my name, 6 years old
> 
> Measurements: I'll write in that tomorrow...he is sleeping now
> 
> ...


I*m also wishing for these Santa... hihi...if you have time Santa  Gourmet Natural THIN Bully Stick (70% OFF) | Dog | Treats | PetFlow

XOXO the naughty Baby


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> I*m also wishing for these Santa... hihi...if you have time Santa  Gourmet Natural THIN Bully Stick (70% OFF) | Dog | Treats | PetFlow
> 
> XOXO the naughty Baby


LOL! Ann, like Baby could ever be naughty  hehe


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Naughty but nice, muhahahaha


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Here our Secret Santa wish list!! Better late than never!! We will be grateful for anything  

Baby #1 

Chihuahua Name: Jade 

Boy or Girl: Girl 

Age: 6 months 

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): Neck 8 1/4inch, Girth 11 1/2inch, Back 7 1/2inch 

Usual clothing size: Small 

Favorite toys: Mini Kong Chew Toys

Favorite treats: Not Picky as long as they are small 

Favorite colors: Pink, Animal Prints, anything girly 

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: We are not too picky would appreciate and be thankful for anything unique.. 

Baby #2 

Chihuahua Name: Ruby 

Boy or Girl: Girl 

Age: 6 months 

Measurements (neck, girth (behind front legs), and length of back): Neck 7 1/2inches, Girth 10 inches, Back 6 inches

Usual clothing size: X Small 

Favorite toys: Mini Kong Chew Toys 

Favorite treats: Greenies, not too picky 

Favorite colors: Pink, Animal Print anything Girly 

Something special your chihuahua has had their eye on: We are not too picky would appreciate and be thankful for anything unique..


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

**Just a reminder to try to send your gifts out by Dec 7th. And please pm me when your gift is sent, just so I can keep track and make sure everyone gets their gift from Santa **


----------

